# Trainers



## leverb66 (Dec 10, 2009)

I've been thinking of taking my pup to a professional trainer. Any suggestions? I'm in Eastern ND.


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

Pointer? Flusher? Spaniel? Took my lab to Blackhawk kennels in Jamestown, would do it again.

good luck
Jeremy


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

For either a duck dog or a hunt test dog, I would hand down recommend Tim Springer of Dynamic Retrievers who summers down North of Minneapolis/St Paul. http://www.dynamicretrievers.com

In the upper midwest, Tim is probably one of the most successful hunt style trainers out there hands down. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## leverb66 (Dec 10, 2009)

Forgot the mention...Brittney Spaniel. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

leverb66 said:


> Forgot the mention...Brittney Spaniel. Thanks for the replies.


Ok, my recommendation wouldn't work for ya then. Good luck.


----------



## mtf1 (May 3, 2010)

I just took my lab to Scott at Blackhawk kennels. He does a heck of a job. He is great with dogs. This is my second summer with him. I would strongly recommend him to anyone. He has nice puppies too.


----------

